# Rental term: 'AFFITTO SICURO', legit?



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

Came across this language in a rental ad:

A DISCREZIONE della proprieta' non verserete un deposito cauzionale ma usufruirete della nostra polizza 'AFFITTO SICURO' la quale consiste nel versare una somma ridotta per la polizza che coprira' tutto il periodo contrattuale.​
Google translates this as:

TO DISCREATE the property you will not pay a security deposit but you will use our 'SECURE RENTAL' policy which is to pay a reduced sum for the policy covering all the contract period.​
Anybody seen anything like this before?


----------



## Claudine M. (Aug 30, 2016)

It may be something like a bank security guarentee they are looking for where you sign a contract with a bank. If you decide to move out early, they get all the rent you would have paid if you had stayed the entire contract time. Trust me, be very very careful with italian rentals, so many things can and do go very wrong. Best is to just get a rental month to month, furnished and travle light until you find the right landlords and the right neighborhood. Been there done that in rome for three years and in italy outside rome for 5. There are some rentals that do want short stays, like three months or 6, they may let tou stay longer, usually this only requires an outlay of one months rent as a securty deposit. Rome is a tricky place but its a chance of a lifetime too. Have fun!


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

Would be interested in hearing about how you located those short term month-to-month rentals.


----------



## Claudine M. (Aug 30, 2016)

*month to month*



RetireInRome said:


> Would be interested in hearing about how you located those short term month-to-month rentals.


We went to bars and local people and asked around. Those were the most interesting apartments, usually furnished, sometimes badly furnished in some ways, but I really felt I was seeing the truer unvarnished italy, which suited me. Give a check around for any possible heating problems, ceiling leaks, (some things I didn't notice in my early experience). Washing machines with little life left can be comman in these rentals.
But if you found it too much there are others out there to be found within a few weeks.


----------



## Pdstelle (Oct 5, 2017)

Hi, yes, it is an insurance.

Instead of paying a deposit (which you would get back upon leaving),

you pay an insurance for a smaller amount (that you will not get back)

This is " a discrezione della proprietà"
MEANS: 
The landlord will decide (if you need an insurance instead of a deposit)

I hope this can help.

Greetings 
.


----------

